# 721 slooow to change channels



## rbarrett (Oct 26, 2003)

Hello All,

I've owned a DVR 721 for 3 or 4 years now. It's been working fine until I made a slight change to the setup. 

I recently moved into my new home which I've had wired with coax throughout. I've had the 721 connected by itself directly to the dish. 

I want to begin using a DishNetwork tuner upstairs in my new Theater Room, so in preparation for that, I installed a Leviton 3x4 Multi-Switch between the Dish and the 721. Now, when I change channels, I see a delay from anywhere between as little as 6 seconds to as many as 25 seconds.

Can anyone help me determine what, if anything, I did wrong? Is there a better way to split the signal between the 721 and another tuner?

Any help/guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Robert


----------



## rcwilcox (Jan 20, 2003)

rbarrett said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've owned a DVR 721 for 3 or 4 years now. It's been working fine until I made a slight change to the setup.
> 
> ...


Insuffuent info. What is the switch you are talking about? Your problem probably is wrong switch. Get a DP34 assuming you have DP LNB.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If that's a standard multi-switch, it can't be used in a Dish multi-sat set-up. You need the appropriate Dish switch for legacy or DP LNBs and the number of satellites viewed. Will you be getting HD? Without knowing more, I'll say it's hard (though not impossible) to go wrong with a DishPro Plus Twin with a Separator behind the 721.


----------



## keiths2112 (May 17, 2007)

Actually I've noticed this recently with my 721, no changes to its setup. I've had this receiver and switch for several years. Not sure what software level I'm at, I'm not
at the TV.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

rbarrett said:


> I installed a Leviton 3x4 Multi-Switch between the Dish and the 721.


This is NOT an acceptable switch for DISH - you need an appropriate DISH-branded switch for your set-up. But, as others have said, you haven't given us enough info to tell you which DISH switch you need.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Today my guide on my 721 was showing "No Information Available" on all channels. Also, the channels were slow to change ( 45 seconds ). No changes had been made to my setup. In the past I have tried a "Check Switch" to correct problems. I tried a "Check Switch" and I got the guide info. back but the channels still take 45 seconds to change. Is anyone having this issue? I am an installer and have found that calling Tech. Support for issues with the 721 is a waste of time. I find that trying things on my own or checking this forum usually is more productive.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

You have probably tried pulling the power from the wall for atleast 30 secs...

Maybe your Switch Matrix is corrupted in memory. Try pulling both feeds off the back and running a checkswitch with no feeds. Let it finish. Hit DONE to go back to Point Dish Screen. Then connect the feeds and run a check switch again.

Sometimes Switches or LNBs get hung up. Try disconnecting ALL feeds from your Switch/LNB on the receiver end. If there is a power inverter, power cycle that. This will reset the switch since the switch uses power from the receivers or power inserter to power itself.

If all else fails, try replacing the LNB.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

It is not the lnb and there is no switch (DPP LNB) . Today the channels are changing quicker ( 10 seconds compared to 45 seconds yesterday ) but I keep getting the message that I do not subscribe to this channel (even though I do). After I reset the receiver everything is fine for a while and then it starts over.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Today the 721 is almost back to normal. The guide is working and the channels are only taking 6 seconds to change. I haven't even reset it today.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

My guess is that there was a power outage or something that corrupted a file or files there were open on the harddrive. I have seen crazy things happen when the 721 suddenly loses power and files like the EPG Guide are open. Now they have been re-acquired and all is well.

FYI: If you need to reboot the 721, pull the smartcard so it properly shuts down. Or... put it in Standby first and then pull the power cord.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

My 721 is having problems again. I get the 005 error (Your smart card is not authorized). Also, my channels take 45 seconds to change. I have called tech support and they offered to replace the 721. I thought I would check to see if anyone is having the same problem before requesting a replacement.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Mine was giving me problems this past weekend. I did a hard reset, no change, then a check switch...this seemed to clear things up and everything is back to normal.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Called Dish again about the "Smart card not authorized" message. They said there is a problem with the card reader and are sending me a different 721.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

BNUMM...

I am interested if the new 721 also fixes your DishHOME/Instant Weather problem.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

UGAChance said:


> BNUMM...
> 
> I am interested if the new 721 also fixes your DishHOME/Instant Weather problem.


No, it did not. When I called to get the replacement I mentioned the problem to the Tech. He stated that they are aware of the problem and that they are working on it. No estimated time frame for a fix.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

I guess the new 721 fixed your other issues with channel changes?

Do you have a zipcode set in the Point Dish Screen? If you don't... can you put in your zipcode and see if you can goto the Instant Weather.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

UGAChance said:


> I guess the new 721 fixed your other issues with channel changes?
> 
> Do you have a zipcode set in the Point Dish Screen? If you don't... can you put in your zipcode and see if you can goto the Instant Weather.


I have the zipcode put in and the instant weather does not work. The tech. I talked to said they were having problems with the instant weather.


----------

